# Cypress Creek....whites & crappie



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

went out 2day and did pretty good 10 whites, 4 crappie, & 1 yellow bass...... biggest crappie 12" & biggest white 15.5"..... only 2 female whites


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2009)

Sweet stringer! 

Is cypress creek part of JJ park?


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

thanx!......nope or not atleast where i fish at. it does run into spring creek.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Does it run into 249?


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

i honestly don't know...... just looked it up & no it doesn't. it goes up to stuebner-airline


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Heck it goes all the way to Cypress but its just a small stream by the time it gets to 249


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

ah ok thanx for clearing that up


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats a nice catch for Cypress Creek, Way to Go. A friend of mine and I used to canoe Cypress - Spring Creek - Buffalo Bayou. We have paddled from 249 to 45 in 2 different trips. We always thought, out of all the paddling on those creeks and bayous that we would run up on a dead body sooner or later. We were always talking about what we would do if we did, just keep going or call the police. One trip down Cypess Creek we ran up on something that looked like one. I was always in the front and I turned and told my friend, well I think it finally happened, it turned out to be a dead pig, man were we relieved.


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*creek*

What was the water level. Was it back to nomal after the rain we got early this week. Or is it high.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

DerekT68 said:


> went out 2day and did pretty good 10 whites, 4 crappie, & 1 yellow bass...... biggest crappie 12" & biggest white 15.5"..... only 2 female whites


 nice fish! when u go to cypress creek do u have to walk a distance or do u just fish where ever?


----------



## ag_angler (Jan 17, 2011)

where is the cypress creek


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

the spot i fish isn't that bad of a walk but u can fish wherever. there are a few good holes along the creek.


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

the water level is a lil' higher but it is quickly dropping back to the norm....... cypress creek branches off of Spring Creek... it hits cpresswood, hardy toll road & I-45 b4 Louetta


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

Good job DT68, are you fishing near the bridge or closer to the park


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

i was fishing closer to the bridge at the 1st big bend in the creek downstream from the bridge


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Are y'all eating the fish? I hope all those subdivision sewer treatment plants have cleaned up their act since the time I did a water quality study for a high school science project. But that has been over 20 yeas ago so hopefully they have improved.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Be careful posting that bearkat, all of the "keep and eat all legal fish" group will chime in. I know the golf course runs into that so that is a lot of chemical runoff and I throw all of them back, always have, since 1979. The outflow at JJones there on the west side is straight up treated. Now treated smells like zoo water to me, and I choose not to eat them. BTW, I checked yesterday afternoon and creek is clear as it's gonna get....till another drenching on SUnday like last week so go get 'em. Did not fish, it was right at dark. We will be out in the boat Sat afternoon trolling in the main river for them. IMO they are still not fully committed to the creeks yet. There are hardly any E Fork reports but that is common.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Catch*

Nice catch! My buddies are fishing it today, they wanted me to go but I am heading for the deer lease this afternoon for one more hunt. They texted me a pic of them catching them two at a time, they were a bit further down than you were, but before the junction of Spring creek.
I cannot wait to get there, I love catching whites!
BB


----------



## Young Gun (Feb 23, 2010)

how far up cypress creek do the whites usually go......i plan on going out on it today trying my luck on a few crappie but would enjoy getting a few whites on the line as well.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Steven H said:


> Be careful posting that bearkat, all of the "keep and eat all legal fish" group will chime in. I know the golf course runs into that so that is a lot of chemical runoff and I throw all of them back, always have, since 1979. The outflow at JJones there on the west side is straight up treated. Now treated smells like zoo water to me, and I choose not to eat them. BTW, I checked yesterday afternoon and creek is clear as it's gonna get....till another drenching on SUnday like last week so go get 'em. Did not fish, it was right at dark. We will be out in the boat Sat afternoon trolling in the main river for them. IMO they are still not fully committed to the creeks yet. There are hardly any E Fork reports but that is common.


Fair enough. I have not fished Cy Creek in a long time, but we used to wear the whites out on chicken liver. Good times!


----------



## YankeePride (Jan 28, 2011)

Is fishing under the Cypresswood bridge any good?Just south of Treaschwig.I was thinking of going there for a bit tomorrow pm.
Or maybe trying Under I45 in the Spring area right before Hardy Toll rd.


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

YankeePride said:


> Is fishing under the Cypresswood bridge any good?Just south of Treaschwig.I was thinking of going there for a bit tomorrow pm.
> Or maybe trying Under I45 in the Spring area right before Hardy Toll rd.


i don't fish right under the bridge. i actually go a lil' ways downstream of it. went out again 2day and did good 12 whites, 2 cats, 1 crappie. i do eat the legal fish i catch there & i have been for years but to each their own.


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

oh & BTW 4 of the whites were females... the biggest was 16.5" & weighed 2lbs.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

I throw back most of the whites that I catch down there but do keep some to eat sometime, the water is alot better than it use to be, I have lived by the creek almost 20 years, The water flows into Lake Houston, so if the water is bad then so is the lake water, the whites dont live here they live in the lake, but the fry are born here and go back to the lake to grow, most of the waters in Texas have some kind of warnings about fish consumption, so we just eat them in moderation, I have never caught any with 3 eyes yet, they are sure fun to catch, I caught 4 in about an hour this morning.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

We caught all of ours up close 249.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2009)

Bearkat said:


> We caught all of ours up close 249.


where abouts near 249? if you dont mind me asking...


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

has anybody noticed that the dates on the pics are 10-6-2010?


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

Kahoot said:


> has anybody noticed that the dates on the pics are 10-6-2010?


yeah that's cuz i haven't corrected the datestamp on my camera.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Snowball said:


> where abouts near 249? if you dont mind me asking...


Right behind Prestonwood Forest. We would go in at the sewer plant.:biggrin: We fished most of the time from the pipes that cross upstream of the plant down to the train trestle below where Cutten Rd. now crosses over.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2009)

And yall would catch whites?

thanks for the info will check it out


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes, we would catch whites.


----------

